# They must hate me at Petco.. he he



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow. That's amazing. Rice isn't a grain, huh?


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Wow. That's amazing. Rice isn't a grain, huh?


It is a grain.... he was just leading me to the food he "supposedly" uses first... and at that point I didn't get to explaining why I wanted grain free.... not that it mattered much...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never liked Petco. This is just one more reason why: ill-informed employees. Anybody who sells dog food should know SOMETHING about the ingredients. When I switched to a grain-free food, I went to a place that sells mostly pet food, not toys and treats. The woman there was very knowledgeable and showed me several brands that are grain-free.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Commercial hype. Can't escape it at retail stores. However, Petco does carry things like Wellness and Natural Balance which are better than average foods, and they may now have Wellness Core grain free. Petsmart does not carry these premium foods.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I have never liked Petco. This is just one more reason why: ill-informed employees. Anybody who sells dog food should know SOMETHING about the ingredients. When I switched to a grain-free food, I went to a place that sells mostly pet food, not toys and treats. The woman there was very knowledgeable and showed me several brands that are grain-free.


Yes.. that is my plan..
I went there because it's closer just to get a few things until I can make it up to Orlando where the better places are...
I was looking at some stuff online but I kinda like to browse around and check everything out in the store..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Petsmart has Blue's Wilderness which is grain free and my dogs like it a lot!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Commercial hype. Can't escape it at retail stores. However, Petco does carry things like Wellness and Natural Balance which are better than average foods, and they may now have Wellness Core grain free. Petsmart does not carry these premium foods.



Yes I did end up with the natural balance... but it has canola oil which I'm not fond of...... get this! They had the info tags for Core.. but no actual "Core" products!! ??.... like that makes sense!!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Petsmart has Blue's Wilderness which is grain free and my dogs like it a lot!


I almost went to petsmart!!... it's a bit further down the road... but I couldn't remember if they let you bring the dogs in there and I had him with me... So I wasn't about to leave him in the car...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, they do let you bring dogs  Where in FL are you?


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yup, they do let you bring dogs  Where in FL are you?



Saint Cloud


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I recently got a job at Petco and had to quit. It was _very_ dirty and cluttered. The employees did not care and the management was very unorganized. It was awful.

Although all employees do go through computer training that does teach them about different dog foods (grocery store, premium, organic). The employee should have been more informed if they even listened to half of the computer training. Although, I did laugh at some of the stuff the training did tell us. Like that puppies should ALWAYS stay on puppy formula until 1 year old. They do carry more premium brands than any other big retailer. I do like the buy 10 bags get 1 free promo as well.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I recently got a job at Petco and had to quit. It was _very_ dirty and cluttered. The employees did not care and the management was very unorganized. It was awful.
> 
> Although all employees do go through computer training that does teach them about different dog foods (grocery store, premium, organic). The employee should have been more informed if they even listened to half of the computer training. Although, I did laugh at some of the stuff the training did tell us. *Like that puppies should ALWAYS stay on puppy formula until 1 year old. *They do carry more premium brands than any other big retailer. I do like the buy 10 bags get 1 free promo as well.


They are not the only ones who say that. My vet says the same thing. As far as Petco goes, I'm glad we have it. I live in a small town with not many options. One very small locally owned pet supply store(everything high), a couple of Ag stores that carries pet food, and of course grocery stores and Walmart. So it gives us options we never had unless I ordered it online. 

I never have requested info from the clerks as I try to do research before I go in the store. Pretty much know what I want to try.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The odd time I'll get a dog food rep who tries to explain that feeding my dogs raw is a bad thing. They'll try the 'not nutritionally balanced for long term' line - I say well so far it's worked well for my 11 year old dog (who at the time happened to have her front feet on the display table and was 'walking' across it the whole time). Or that they will have bacteria in their poop - to which I reply that I generally don't handle their poop with bare hands anyway but will keep that in mind. 

Lana


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i hate it in any shop when the server has little or no product knowledge.
what's the point of them being there?
if we were able to distinguish between all the different types and uses and varieties etc we'd be geniuses.

another pet hate, and i do react to this very strongly, is when i am waiting to be served and the assistant is on the cell phone arranging her friday night out and going on about her nails or hair, then asks me to wait or says 2i'll be with you in a second"

i lose it like a bull and a red rag i truly do.

i have been known to call managers and assert my opinion to all that will listen.

serve me , do not arrange your social life or go get a job somewhere else and let someone who has pride in their job have yours.

wow i can feel my blood pressure rising even now lmao.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

rictic said:


> i hate it in any shop when the server has little or no product knowledge.
> what's the point of them being there?
> if we were able to distinguish between all the different types and uses and varieties etc we'd be geniuses.
> 
> ...


 Yeah... and actually I knew what I wanted... all I wanted him to do was point me the right direction....But that's when he thought I should buy what his dog was eating.... and then he was confused with allergies and yeast..... and so on.... so after I could tell I was getting no place with this guy I told him I would look on my own
Especially since in his world dogs graze on rice patties LOL!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I rarely go into a Petco or Petsmart these days, since my dogs don't eat kibble. Everytime I've gone, I've found everyone to be very friendly and the store is nice and clean. That said, I would never go there asking them for dietary advice for my dog... most of the time they are 17 year old high school students lol


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I rarely go into a Petco or Petsmart these days, since my dogs don't eat kibble. Everytime I've gone, I've found everyone to be very friendly and the store is nice and clean. That said, I would never go there asking them for dietary advice for my dog... most of the time they are 17 year old high school students lol



But on the other hand... they should at least know the different types of foods and the locations... and this was an older guy even...


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate large commercial pet stores. On the very rare occasion when I need to go to one, I run in & out as quickly as I can. :uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Our Petco is clean. But they don't carry in the store the Core formulas. The only local store that does is a smaller local chain and I had serious freshness issues with them and price. Last time I bought it there it was about $65 and I had to search for a bag that was notpast its freshness date.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Figures after I went all the way the heck over there to talk to those dingalings it turns out they had a nice grain free food locally at the tractor supply....I don't know why I didn't think to check there in the first place.. DUH!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What'd you end up with? Glad you found something


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> What'd you end up with? Glad you found something


 I've got Taste of the Wild and Natural Balance..... the only thing I don't like about these foods in the canola oil... since it's not a natural plant.... but I'm letting it slide because it's not going to be the bulk of his diet since he eats some raw foods as well and it's not the main ingredient... I also got some canned blue buffalo that I can use to mix with his suppliments
One weird thing I noticed.. the food pellets look identical...


----------

